# Past tense of "drag" is "dragged"



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Just don't move to the South. THEY will argue that point. :smile:


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I once had someone tell me that the opposite of expand was dispand !


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

Honestly, that one doesn't bother me near as much as someone saleing their horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Some one posted their tip of the day to relieve stress, Inhale deeply then outhale...

Certainly relieved my stress, I laughed...

Discussion point.....the use of the word 'SMITE"

I smite you

You smite me

Yesterday I smited, smit, smote smut?? you.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

lovebearsall said:


> Honestly, that one doesn't bother me near as much as someone saleing their horse.



IDK


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That's rowing their horse, not saleing it. :lol:


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Some one posted their tip of the day to relieve stress, Inhale deeply then outhale...
> 
> Certainly relieved my stress, I laughed...
> 
> ...


Can't say I've ever used this word, but here's what the translators of King James said: 

_And Moses lifted up his hand, and with his rod he smote the rock twice: and the water came out abundantly, and the congregation drank, and their beasts also._


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> That's rowing their horse, not saleing it. :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

But I'm a horsewoman, isn't that what we do???


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Actually that is one that shows the beautiful complexity of the English language.


Rowing


Unless we have context you don't know if they are taking their horse out in a boat, or having an argument with it...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If they drugged their horse along the road then maybe they mean they gave it drugs as they went along the road?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Drug can be a verb though, just not in the sense of having dragged something.

drug
drəg/
_noun_
noun: *drug*; plural noun: *drugs*


*1*. 
a medicine or other substance which has a physiological effect when ingested or otherwise introduced into the body.
"a new drug aimed at sufferers from Parkinson's disease"
synonyms:medicine, medication, medicament, pharmaceutical; Moreremedy, cure, antidote 
"drugs prescribed by doctors"





a substance taken for its narcotic or stimulant effects, often illegally.
"a drug addict"
synonyms:narcotic, stimulant, hallucinogen; More_informal_dope 
"she was under the influence of drugs"










_verb_
verb: *drug*; 3rd person present: *drugs*; past tense: *drugged*; past participle: *drugged*; gerund or present participle: *drugging*


*1*. 
administer a drug to (someone) in order to induce stupor or insensibility.
"they were drugged to keep them quiet"
synonyms:anesthetize, narcotize; Morepoison; 
knock out, stupefy; 
_informal_dope 
"he was drugged"


add drugs to, tamper with, adulterate, contaminate, lace, poison; 
_informal_dope, spike, doctor 
"she drugged his coffee"


stupefied, insensible, befuddled; 
delirious, hallucinating, narcotized; 
anesthetized, knocked out; 
_informal_stoned, coked, high (as a kite), doped, tripping, spaced out, wasted, wrecked, blitzed, baked 
"they found Tom and his drugged friends camped out in the living room"



antonyms:sober


add a drug to (food or drink).
"he drugged their coffee"


_informal_
take illegally obtained drugs.
"fifteen years of drinking and drugging"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutely DA, but the difference is, when I was hand grazing Gibbs at the show, and he was being greedy I dragged him back to the barns, no issues there. If I had drug him back him back, then teh EQ stewards may have wanted a sample!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


>


To split him yet again, SAILING would be the word.......:twisted:


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Well i happen to but my cloths on this morning, but i didnt like what i was wearing so i changed clotheing.

It bothers me when people say they went cloths shopping and bought a new shirt. Well, thats one expensive cloth, but I'll wipe my floors with it


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

horseNpony said:


> Well i happen to but my cloths on this morning, but i didnt like what i was wearing so i changed clotheing.
> 
> It bothers me when people say they went cloths shopping and bought a new shirt. Well, thats one expensive cloth, but I'll wipe my floors with it





I think we spell it "clothes", not "cloths", when referring to garments.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I think we spell it "clothes", not "cloths", when referring to garments.


Tell that to some of the girls at school, who seem to be convinced they are wearing cloths


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh I'm going to get into soooo much trouble if I enter this thread.


Can't.....



quite......



resist............

It is bought, not bo't

'good' is an adjective, not an adverb. I did not 'do good', I 'did well'. The same applies to the wonderful adjective 'great'.

My horse has good conformation. It did not attend a series of religious study classes in order to take it's confirmation.

'like' means 'similar to', it does not mean 'pause in the sentence', or 'said', or 'looked', or 'shouted', or 'argued'. 

'awesome' is something that inspires 'awe' in the observer or listener. It is not an adaquate description of my lunch order, or that fact that my horse can trot in a straight line without falling over.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Shropshirerosie said:


> 'awesome' is something that inspires 'awe' in the observer or listener. It is not an adaquate description of my lunch order, or that fact that my horse can trot in a straight line without falling over.


I don't know, some horses!!! and your lunch actually turning out to be exactly what you ordered could be awesome!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> It is bought, not bo't


haha, I was just ranting to my roommate about this one last night. No idea why it gets to me so badly, but every time I grind my teeth a little bit. It's literally only 2 characters shorter. Is it a new trend to try to spell words completely phonetically? Why even put in the apostrophe? (I suppose so we know to differentiate from the fly). I'm seeing it with more and more words, and for whatever reason it drives me up the wall. 

The other I was on about is when people have the dog and still spell it "German Sheppard." It's SHEPHERD. Like sheep herd. Sheppard and Shepard are last names. 90% of the time I see it online it's incorrect.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one that has these issues. I've noticed the same errors as others have posted. And, yes, right after I posted the OP, I realized that "drug" is a verb as well. Whoops! Caught me!

Colloquialisms: Up in this area I hear supposebly instead of supposedly and I have to grind my heel to not say anything. I used to, but it is so common here that I have finally given up. I have never seen it spelled that way, but that is probably (prolly?) because the people can't spell words with that many letters. 

The first time I saw "bo't" I had absolutely no idea what the person meant. It took me about 30 seconds to figure it out.

Another one -- why is it when the speaker is part of a group the "me" and "I" all of a sudden get switched?

Me as a subject:
Me and my friends were in the barn. If the person is alone in the barn, no one says "Me was in the barn." 

Or I as an object:
He gave it to my friends and I. No; it should be: he gave it to my friends and ME. If he didn't give it to your friends, people know not to say "He gave it to I."


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I often see someone looking for advise about their horse. I want to say I advise you to get some advice.
Another one that I see that kind of grates on me is the word "anyways"


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> At least in Canada and the US. Drives me batty to read that something was drug along the road, or drug out of the arena.
> 
> Drug is a noun, not a verb.
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent.


My brothers and I always tell people we had a "drug problem" when we were kids. 

We were drug to church, and drug to family reunions and drug to bible studies. 

My father also used to tell my brothers, "The sun rises and sets in the east and the west. It does not rise and set on you MY SONS.". 

Welcome to life in the bible belt.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok. 

I hold the reins, not the reigns. 

the horse runs in the herd, not the heard

it's a round pen, not a round pin


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

Jerry and myself went to.....

She had to breath....

u r not ging 2.....

i h8 him...

Self confidence in myself

are instead of or (really?????)

Of course, they're..their..there and you're..your and it's... its

I know there are more, I'll post them when they come to me lol

Ugh!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If I see prolly, I will probably get quite upset.

Personally I hate and detest Preggo, no, you are pregnant, expecting, with child, not preggo, or preggers.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

And it's HEELS not HEALS when referring to feet and hooves. HEEL bulb, cracked HEELS.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I have to bite my tongue -- well, maybe fingers, when I see Confirmation and conformation switched. The same is true of reins and reigns and I have even seen rain used and several times have seen reigning classes and shows mentioned.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol: I couldn't resist!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Cherie said:


> I have to bite my tongue -- well, maybe fingers, when I see Confirmation and conformation switched. The same is true of reins and reigns and I have even seen rain used and several times have seen reigning classes and shows mentioned.


"Horse confirmation critique!"

I always just want to post yep, that there's indeed a horse. Confirmed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Shoebox said:


> "Horse confirmation critique!"
> 
> I always just want to post yep, that there's indeed a horse. Confirmed.


I always want to ask when the horse went through catechism classes.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

My three biggest pet peeves:

They're, there, and their:

They're going to ride the horse.
The horse is going over there.
Their horse is naughty. 

Two, to, and too:

I have two horses.
I have to take my horses to the barn.
I want a horse too.

And I don't know why people started this one, but you don't "loose" your horse or your riding privileges! It's LOSE. Loose means that something is not tight!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

People who say "would of" or "should of". What?? It's "would've/would have" or should've/should have"!! Come on people!! Also, what is with add extra 'e's on the end of words? It's a silent 'e'. The word sounds no different with one or with 5. What is the point??


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Goodness, you guys. You're all hurting this poor dyslexic's brain! o.o

I'm not even going to lie though; I use 'drug' as a verb all of the time...

then again I AM a southerner. A Texan, at that. That's right, y'all- THEES HUR TEXAN DONE GOT EJUKATED THE WRITE RITE RIGHT WAY AND SHE PROBABLY EWESES ATLEAST 100 UDDER INCORRECT FORMS AND SPELLIN'S DAILY. 

 Seriously though. I'm questioning my life now. I could never figure out the correct use of drug/dragged/drugged. Pft.

To add to the fire though, I hate when people say "Whole entire" and "Same exact."

ETA:

Oh, and Amba? NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER come to Texas; especially where I live. I do believe your ears will bleed. Guilty as charged, I drop off just about every other syllable and get away with it! :happydance:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well isn't this thread just awesomer!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Goodness, you guys. You're all hurting this poor dyslexic's brain! o.o
> 
> I'm not even going to lie though; I use 'drug' as a verb all of the time...
> 
> ...


LOL! OH MY Lowered! Y'all done been drug thew the mud all the way plumb, h'aincha? Mah pore lil ole brain is fittin' to just melt from tryin' tuh figger out how to raht this out so's not to offend.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Love this thread!

My pet peeve? The comma and its misuse.

An example.

A wombat eats, roots, and leaves.
A wombat eats roots and leaves.

So the wombat either likes a one night stand, or is a herbivore.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

VickiRose said:


> A wombat eats, roots, and leaves.
> A wombat eats roots and leaves.
> .



Where did that wombat appear from, I thought it was a panda?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

VickiRose said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> My pet peeve? The comma and its misuse.
> 
> ...


Thank you for making me snort my McFlurry. :lol:

I spend time on Craigslist when I'm bored. I swear my eyes will start bleeding any second reading some of the ads on there.

For example, I emailed about a saddle for my best friend. I asked the owner if they knew the tree size or gullet measurement. I usually get answers such as "It's a 6.5" gullet" or "It's got full quarter horse bars." Nope, not this guy. He put "It is to fit an American saddle *bread* horse." I added the emphasis to point out his blunder. I had no idea bread needed a saddle, nor that there was such a thing as horse bread. 

I also saw an ad once for a "threwbread" horse. *facepalm*

Feeling like sending them this sometimes:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Where did that wombat appear from, I thought it was a panda?


Vicki is an Aussie. Wombats are apparently running rampant having one-night-stands down there. :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

When speaking of tack-
Bridle not bridal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

The tacos at the school where I work apparently are proud owners of something as it's always listed as taco's
Last night I read about a "gildin" that was for sale nearby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I am honestly more annoyed by misuse of apostrophes than anything else.

My cats have toys.
They are my cats' toys.
This one is that cat's toy.

NOT

My cat's have toys'.
Their my cats toy's.
This one is that cats toy.
(or any combination thereof).


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm dyslexic so a lot of spelling and gramar issues I'm quite tolerant of but the one that realy gets me is:

"I could care less!"

This implys that they do actualy care about the problem as there is still the capacity for a lower level of careing 

what they should be saying is:

"I could NOT care less"

Which implys that you care so little about what ever the problem is that careing less is impossible.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

^ I don't understand that either. Around here, everyone says "I couldn't care less." It was a shock to come on HF to find people who COULD care less...so they care a lot!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a dislike for the word "dove", the past tense of "dive" is "dived" not "dove" which is a grey bird suitable for pies.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

if i have already mentioned this then sorry, if not, has anyone ever bought a little foul? My friends think the baby fouls standing with the mares are really cute.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh HNP I just LUVVVV fouls so much!!!!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

horseNpony said:


> if i have already mentioned this then sorry, if not, has anyone ever bought a little foul? My friends think the baby fouls standing with the mares are really cute.



Or recently, on this very board; a fowl.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

squirrelfood said:


> Or recently, on this very board; a fowl.


Even better! They can join all the gelgings, gildings and 20 year old colts (yes, i have seen this before) :lol:


----------



## onuilmar (Feb 8, 2013)

Language evolves and in different places, in different ways. Linguistics does its with the implicit idea that there is one original tongue.

From that perspective, 'drug' is simply a local usage that is as correct or incorrect as pronouncing the word "creek" as "crick."

*https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/drug*

*Usage notes*



Random House says that _drug_ is "nonstandard" as the past tense of _drag_. Merriam-Webster once ruled that _drug_ in this construction was "illiterate" but have since upgraded it to "dialect". The lexicographers of New World, American Heritage and Oxford make no mention of this word.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Drafty, sorry about the McFlurry ;-)

Golden Horse, I've never heard that saying using a panda. However perhaps they too oscillate between promiscuity and hunger? LOL!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Wiki isn't exactly an authority....


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Some one posted their tip of the day to relieve stress, Inhale deeply then outhale...
> 
> Certainly relieved my stress, I laughed...
> 
> ...


_"It's called, 'The Society for Moral Uplifting and Temperance.'
It's called SMUT, for short, and Mother's the President. She'll expect you Both to join."_
Constance and Joy Talmadge, from *The Silver Queen* (to be published, 2015)


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Endiku said:


> ETA:
> 
> Oh, and Amba? NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER come to Texas; especially where I live. I do believe your ears will bleed. Guilty as charged, I drop off just about every other syllable and get away with it! :happydance:


Haha, my husband used to live in Texas and would like to move back, but I REFUSE to live there. We visited for a week once and I was not a fan!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw, c'mon. You learn to love us! ;D I promise I has etleest SUM ejukation!


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh, and maybe even worse grinding to me than saleing a horse is when someone worms them! Poor critters, as if they don't have ENOUGH parasites to begin with then the owners go on and put MORE in them? Shame!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

onuilmar, I agree with you that language evolves over time. I am not upset with the changes in our language, but the fact is that that is how we communicate. We horsey people can spot a faker or a newcomer by the language they use. 

So go ahead and make all the mistakes you want. It shows me the level of your comprehension, and therefore gives an indication of how to deal with you.


----------



## onuilmar (Feb 8, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> onuilmar, I agree with you that language evolves over time. I am not upset with the changes in our language, but the fact is that that is how we communicate. We horsey people can spot a faker or a newcomer by the language they use.
> 
> So go ahead and make all the mistakes you want. It shows me the level of your comprehension, and therefore gives an indication of how to deal with you.



Yep. And where one comes from. Background is implicit in usage. 

Squirrelfood: No wikipedia isn't definitive, but it's a start. And wiki was quoting Randomhouse. The point is that language changes over time,alot. 'Aint' is really a contractiion of 'am not,' which is consistent with weren't and wasn't. But somehow that became regarded as 'illiterate.' Granted,it's not Standard English, but it is an accepted usage in many dialects.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Try teaching English as a foreign language - I'm English and don't understand it sometimes 

I read a red book in a reading room in Reading ! - explain why read and red are pronounced the same but reading and Reading are not.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just reread my post and it came across as rather rude. What I meant to imply is that I can tell whether english as a second language, or young internet savvy person is the one using weird wordings.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've been having online written conversations recently with people from the UK area I grew up in and lots of them write as they speak mixed with text speak - it might as well be a foreign language.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

While we are on the subject, I am sore over being found guilty of reversing my truck into another vehicle back in March, yes I was in that car park, but I genuinely and truly am unaware that I hit anything, it was a shock to get the call about it.It was also quite a shock that anyone who more than 6' away from my truck could read the licence anyway, it isn't that easy during the Saskatchewan winter...but there was an eye witness, so it's my fault.

However after the police investigation, and SGI review, I have been find liable, OK fair enough, still unhappy but what can you do. THEN I got the letter, and now want to appeal just because of the official verdict.

*Liability was primarily assessed against you because:* A witness seen you back into a parked vehicle.


WHAT!! the witness seen me? I want to contest it just because it isn't right and proper, let alone the fact that I still don't think I did it.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> While we are on the subject, I am sore over being found guilty of reversing my truck into another vehicle back in March, yes I was in that car park, but I genuinely and truly am unaware that I hit anything, it was a shock to get the call about it.It was also quite a shock that anyone who more than 6' away from my truck could read the licence anyway, it isn't that easy during the Saskatchewan winter...but there was an eye witness, so it's my fault.
> 
> However after the police investigation, and SGI review, I have been find liable, OK fair enough, still unhappy but what can you do. THEN I got the letter, and now want to appeal just because of the official verdict.
> 
> ...


Seriously? The only "evidence" they need is that someone claims they saw you do it? I'd contest it on the fact that eyewitness testimony is notoriously unreliable.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Amba1027 said:


> Seriously? The only "evidence" they need is that someone claims they saw you do it? I'd contest it on the fact that eyewitness testimony is notoriously unreliable.


The only rebuttal I have to their eye witness is my statement that I didn't do it, so how do you prove it? There wasn't a mark on my truck, but we didn't actually check until we got the first call several weeks after the event. The police just washed their hands of it. The insurance will cover it, but I wont know for a few weeks how much it will impact my premium, but probably less than paying a lawyer to fight the claim....


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> The only rebuttal I have to their eye witness is my statement that I didn't do it, so how do you prove it? There wasn't a mark on my truck, but we didn't actually check until we got the first call several weeks after the event. The police just washed their hands of it. The insurance will cover it, but I wont know for a few weeks how much it will impact my premium, but probably less than paying a lawyer to fight the claim....


Aren't they supposed to prove that you did, not you have to prove that you didn't? I don't know how it works there, but it seems if the only proof they have is that someone said they saw you, that's not enough to convict you if you contest it. Maybe you already said and I didn't read thoroughly, but what did the police report say? Did they put you at fault based on an accident reconstruction? Something is just fishy here, and esp. when you get a letter that is grammatically incorrect! That would just send up so many red flags for me!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Agreed. It's easy to make a mistake, but a legal paper should have correct wording.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

They should require some sort of physical evidence. If you had hit their car, there should be _something_ on your car. Maybe the person claiming they saw you do it was actually the person who did it and they just wrote down the nearest plate number to report. I don't know. I'm not a confrontational person so if it were me I'd probably not do anything. But I'd sure be ****ed off about it and be ranting about how it's not right! Sorry this happened to you Golden Horse


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm ****ed off, but feel helpless, because I simply do not remember anything out of the ordinary that day, I just wish my friend had been awake when I texted her asking if she wanted to come into town with me, then I would of had someone with me.

This is the Provincial Insurance who is dealing with it, we are both insured by them, so it doesn't matter who pays, because they do! The police haven't been in contact again, so I figure that they are letting it drop.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Lately I've been seeing a lot of this: "He hasn't been rode in a while."

Drives me batty.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

onuilmar said:


> Yep. And where one comes from. Background is implicit in usage.
> 
> Squirrelfood: No wikipedia isn't definitive, but it's a start. And wiki was quoting Randomhouse. The point is that language changes over time,alot. 'Aint' is really a contractiion of 'am not,' which is consistent with weren't and wasn't. But somehow that became regarded as 'illiterate.' Granted,it's not Standard English, but it is an accepted usage in many dialects.


Alot. Really?? ALOT?? And "ain't" was considered illiterate because there should not be an 'i' in the word. Am not has no 'i'. Anywhere. If it followed contraction rules, it would be an unpronounceable 'amn't'.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Clava said:


> I have a dislike for the word "dove", the past tense of "dive" is "dived" not "dove" which is a grey bird suitable for pies.


Actually, both "dived" and "dove" as past tense of "dive" are correct. As per Webster's; I looked it up just to be sure.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm ****ed off, but feel helpless, because I simply do not remember anything out of the ordinary that day, I just wish my friend had been awake when I texted her asking if she wanted to come into town with me, then I would of had someone with me.
> 
> This is the Provincial Insurance who is dealing with it, we are both insured by them, so it doesn't matter who pays, because they do! The police haven't been in contact again, so I figure that they are letting it drop.


Oops - caught you! "would have" not "would of" :lol:

As for the evolution of language, I realize it does change but in the last two decades it has probably changed more than in the past 100 years. It would be interesting to see a study about that. To me, this is no longer language evolving, but people not caring to ensure that they get their message across correctly and precisely.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Grammar education seems to have fallen way off as well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hang - You can hang a person or hang a coat but in the past tense the person was hanged and the coat was hung.
Lay or Lie - You lay an object down but a person lies down. In the past tense you laid the book down but the person was lying down.

A trucker friend used to say "I druve to the store" not drove.

The expression that grinds me is "Have a nice day". That's exactly what "Good day" means but someone thought it had to be changed and lengthened and it caught on. It seems there was an assumption that we are all to stupid to figure out what Good Day means.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

NorthernMama said:


> Oops - caught you! "would have" not "would of" :lol:
> 
> As for the evolution of language, I realize it does change but in the last two decades it has probably changed more than in the past 100 years. It would be interesting to see a study about that. To me, this is no longer language evolving, but people not caring to ensure that they get their message across correctly and precisely.


And society is catering to the people who choose to not care. I recently heard that a new definition of the word 'literally' was being added to the dictionary since so many people use the word 'literally' when they really mean 'figuratively' (ex. I was laughing so hard I was literally dying!). So instead of telling people, "No, you're wrong. That's not what that word means. You were not literally dying." the world just accepted it and changed the definition so all those people would no longer be incorrect in their usage. That one really bugs me. I refuse to accept the new definition. If you tell me you were literally whatever, you better have really, truly, actually, _literally_ have been whatever. Or I will yell at you.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

One little thing bothers me and many do it, there is no such word as alot, it is a lot, 2 words. But it's not a big deal, this thread is still awesomer.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the greatest fault lies in the school system. It seems spelling and grammar are being skimmed over now instead of being considered major subjects.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm old enough to miss the word "gay".


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

waresbear said:


> One little thing bothers me and many do it, there is no such word as alot, it is a lot, 2 words. But it's not a big deal, this thread is still awesomer.


Have you seen this? Might make you feel better.
Hyperbole and a Half: The Alot is Better Than You at Everything


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the absolute most irritating grammar mauling that I see/hear ALL THE TIME is:


_If I would have paid the fine, I wouldn't be in trouble now .
_
or, _ If she would have come on time we could have started sooner._

many folks here will not even be able to find the fault in those examples.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh my. That's a good one, TinyLily. Is it that "would have" should be "had?" If that is what you are presenting, I must say that I'm not sure that "would have" is incorrect. How do we find out?


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

waresbear said:


> One little thing bothers me and many do it, there is no such word as alot, it is a lot, 2 words. But it's not a big deal, this thread is still awesomer.


Lol! Even though it was years ago, I distinctly remember getting this wrong on a second grade spelling quiz, and to this day I think of that when I write the words. I've not slipped up once since that pitiful day


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> the absolute most irritating grammar mauling that I see/hear ALL THE TIME is:
> 
> 
> _If I would have paid the fine, I wouldn't be in trouble now .
> ...



if I HAD PAID the fine, I wouldn't be in trouble now.

If she HAD COME on time, we could have started sooner.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I'm old enough to miss the word "gay".


I'm with you on that one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ninamebo said:


> Lol! Even though it was years ago, I distinctly remember getting this wrong on a second grade spelling quiz, and to this day I think of that when I write the words. I've not slipped up once since that pitiful day


My pet peeve regarding this word is when people says "lots" instead of "a lot." My junior English teacher in high school drilled it into our heads and had a lovely big poster illustrating the difference.

"Lots" are where you park cars.
"A lot" means a multitude of something.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I don't know about America but in the UK exams became easier so that the Government could say that they must be doing a good job with the education system because more pupils were getting an A grade.

English was a good example of this - In many subjects where written texts were required ( English , History , Geography , etc ) id did not matter if it was written with poor grammar or spelled incorrectly just as long as the teacher understood what you were trying to say.

Who on here also finds that the level of other subjects has also dropped since they were at school - I had a school leaver tell me that 7+5=11 and that 3000/3 was too difficult without a calculator


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nutty Saddler said:


> I don't know about America but in the UK exams became easier so that the Government could say that they must be doing a good job with the education system because more pupils were getting an A grade.
> 
> English was a good example of this - In many subjects where written texts were required ( English , History , Geography , etc ) id did not matter if it was written with poor grammar or spelled incorrectly just as long as the teacher understood what you were trying to say.
> 
> Who on here also finds that the level of other subjects has also dropped since they were at school - I had a school leaver tell me that 7+5=11 and that 3000/3 was too difficult without a calculator


My dad affectionately calls it the "Dumbing down of America."

I was in school to be a high school English teacher and my niece (then a freshman in high school) had me proofread one of her English essays. I was appalled at her use of text speak throughout the essay and her horrible grammar. When I sent the essay back to her full of red pen marks, she called me almost in tears, asking why I had been so harsh. I told her that if her teacher accepted her essay the way it had been written, then her teacher had no business teaching anything. I explained that the use of proper grammar, spelling and punctuation not only helped you appear more intelligent, it also made it much easier for other people to read. She re-wrote the essay...and proudly sent me back a copy with a large A+ at the top of it after her teacher graded it. She ended up getting the highest grade in the class, not only on that essay, but for the entire year.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

...or...
_If I would have paid the fine earlier, or when it was due, I wouldn't be in trouble now .
_
Or, _ If she would have arrrived on time, we could have started sooner._

Honestly, if you answer such poor grammer with a literal translation of what was just uttered, you make a better point.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm not convinced that "had" is correct in "If I had paid the fine..." Tiny - what are your thoughts on why "had" is correct but not "would have?"

Corporal - good catch on the "arrived;" I agree.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am fairly immune to how across the pond, you have changed the meaning, the pronunciation and spelling of English words!

Lounging instead of lungeing, or longeing. (From the French, longe to work a horse on a line) 

Superfluous words the rider fell off of the horse (no need for 'of')

Another is 'than what' He had more sweets than what I did. What is not needed. 

Then again, there are many regional dialects which I think is fine. Where I was living nearly everything was 'she' whether male of female. They would say "What time be it?"


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

If you're in the state I'm in, sometimes the way they talk backwards drives me nuts. 

How you are?
I like that, me.
What he said?

I think it has something to do with the French influence, but coming from So Cal, it was very distracting at first!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Cajuns are very interesting people........


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Best thread ever.


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

Frieda said:


> Lately I've been seeing a lot of this: "He hasn't been rode in a while."
> 
> Drives me batty.



Yep, add this one to my list! Usually I hear "ain't been rode" though.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I am honestly afraid to type around you all, now. Haha. 

I don't know...maybe it is just because grammar is so hard for me, but to me, the context really matters. For example, I expect you to think through every single grammatical point if you're writing your Master's thesis or something, but in every day writing? Do you realize how many rules there actually are? If you ask me, (and no one did, but I'll tell you anyways) some of them are rather ridiculous to work with. We write to speak clearly and conveniently most of the time. It isn't convenient to remember 10,000 grammar rules.

That's not to say that we shouldn't strive for clarity and grammatical sense, of course; and punctuation is very important. But some of those other rules? I'm not so sure about those. 

I'm not lazy, it is just a lot for my brain to handle. So yes, I do pick and choose the grammatical rules that I follow perfectly to an extent. My writing is easy enough to read, and as long as I get get the gist of what you're saying, and you DoNt TyPe LiKe ThIs or spel lyke dis, or runyoursentancestogetherintooneimpendingblockoftextlikethis...I'm usually ok with you.

And yes, I probably made a ton of errors in this! For what it's worth though, most of my college professors love me. Not because I'm some star student, but because I AM trying. Rarely do they ever know I'm dyslexic, and most say that I write very eloquently and with great incite, grammatical and minor spelling errors be darned! I'm not saying that it is ok for elementary teachers to give all students A as long as they put something on their paper, but when it comes to the nitty gritty stuff- grammar is really only a small part of being able to communicate effectively.

Ok, off the soap box...check this out. I love this site. 

What it means when you say "literally" - The Oatmeal

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/who_vs_whom


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Endiku said:


> I am honestly afraid to type around you all, now. Haha.
> 
> I don't know...maybe it is just because grammar is so hard for me, but to me, the context really matters. For example, I expect you to think through every single grammatical point if you're writing your Master's thesis or something, but in every day writing? Do you realize how many rules there actually are? If you ask me, (and no one did, but I'll tell you anyways) some of them are rather ridiculous to work with. We write to speak clearly and conveniently most of the time. It isn't convenient to remember 10,000 grammar rules.
> 
> ...


I don't think everyone should remember ALL OF THE RULES ever! That would be silly. However, in today's age, dang right I expect someone who is an adult to remember the ones we learn in school. And in today's day and age where the computer even goes so far as to underline misspelled words, everyone should be above most spelling mistakes. mistakes like using "Bridal" instead of "Bridle" or "Ridding" instead of "Riding" of course won't be underlined, because they're both words, but come on - I see it often on the forum. With people who ride and own horses, I expect you to know the difference! :wink: Silly mistakes that seem to be common, even though I feel the person should see the proper form in other context in their browsing. 

Now that all sounded very snide, but I promise I'm not trying to be. Just throwing out some background! :lol:

ETA: There are those mistakes that really get to me, and then there are those that I know are incorrect but don't bother me as much. I have no idea why some are worse than others, but it IS a bit hypocritical to grind teeth over this and not over that. I feel like knowing knowing loose vs. lose or rode vs. ridden should be much more commonly known than, say, who vs. whom or good vs. well, so I'm able to forgive those much more easily, haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Endiku, it's one thing if someone is really trying to make their writing easy to understand and follow, but still make a few (minor) mistakes. It's another thing to completely disregard grammatical structure and spelling because you "don't have the time" or, as I saw one person post on this forum when asked to amend the way they were writing because it was extremely difficult to understand them, you're "a teenager." 

That last excuse nearly choked me. You think it's okay to use horrible grammar, no punctuation and atrocious spelling...because you're a teenager?! What, you've gone to school for 9+ years learning all this stuff, but you're too busy or too special to apply it because you are a teenager? I would _hate_ to be that person's English teacher. I would gladly fail them with a massive smile on my face if they gave me that excuse for their poor writing habits and then probably lose my job over it.

One of my BIGGEST pet peeves here on the forum is teenagers using the word "like" in their posts. I'm not talking about liking something or using a simile. I'm talking about, like, when you use it as a superfluous word because, like, you can. I was reading a teenager's post a while back and they something like said "Well, I meant it this way, but, like, you know what I mean." What in the world?!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Endiku said:


> I am honestly afraid to type around you all, now. Haha.
> 
> I don't know...maybe it is just because grammar is so hard for me, but to me, the context really matters. For example, I expect you to think through every single grammatical point if you're writing your Master's thesis or something, but in every day writing? Do you realize how many rules there actually are? If you ask me, (and no one did, but I'll tell you anyways)**no 's' on anyway** some of them are rather ridiculous to work with. We write to speak clearly and conveniently most of the time. It isn't convenient to remember 10,000 grammar rules.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Our English language is full of stand-alone words like quiet. Quiet means just that, quiet, not really quiet or very quiet. Best is another. How often do we hear 110%, or similar. 100% is the sum total.
Tiny - my mother would have corrected that to "Had I paid the fine.." "Had she....,"


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

It is more than possible to have more than 100% perticularly in the mathematical world
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

The new math, right?? :smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

squirrelfood said:


> The new math, right?? :smile::smile::smile::smile:



*Do



Not



Even


Go



There*


No seriously, don't start on that, because I very quickly run out of standard language options and start on profanities..what sick and twisted mind came up with that?


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Whereas in Australia (and the UK and probably other places), we call it maths. :lol:. I can't stand hearing people say we have 'math' next. It just tells me they watch too much TV .

You can totally have more than 100%..120% of a price is GREATER than that price! Only I prefer to think of it as 100% + 20% x 100% not actually 120%.

Sorry GH.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL. Sorry SquirrelFood, I did say that I'm sure I made a few mistakes in that post! I definitely meant 'insight'. 

That's what I get for using an auto correcter!  and I won't lie at all...I very, very often mispronounce or misuse words that are similar to each other. Whether that is laziness or dyslexia, I don't know. Last week I was the butt of my friend's jokes when I pronounced Quinoa as it is spelled..."Quin - Oh- Ah." How was I supposed to know it was Keem - Wah? Where did the Oa go?hahahaha. I have to laugh at myself sometimes. I make some very interesting mistakes...


----------



## onuilmar (Feb 8, 2013)

squirrelfood said:


> Alot. Really?? ALOT?? And "ain't" was considered illiterate because there should not be an 'i' in the word. Am not has no 'i'. Anywhere. If it followed contraction rules, it would be an unpronounceable 'amn't'.


From the dictionary people below. Merriam Webster. Language evolves. Go back to Chaucer. That was English in the 14th C. It's an amalgum of English and French....and language always changes. 


If you read anything before Dr. Johnson's dictionary (18th C), spelling and punctuation were all over the place. Language drifts. *Alot. *Rules change *alot. *

Merriam-Webster Online
*Definition of AIN'T*

1
*:* am not *:* are not *:* is not 

2
*:* have not *:* has not 

3
*:* do not *:* does not *:* did not —used in some varieties of Black English 

*Usage Discussion of AIN'T*

Although widely disapproved as nonstandard and more common in the habitual speech of the less educated, _ain't_ in senses 1 and 2 is flourishing in American English. It is used in both speech and writing to catch attention and to gain emphasis <the wackiness of movies, once so deliciously amusing, _ain't_ funny anymore — Richard Schickel> <I am telling you—there _ain't_ going to be any blackmail — R. M. Nixon>. It is used especially in journalistic prose as part of a consistently informal style <the creative process _ain't_ easy — Mike Royko>. This informal _ain't_ is commonly distinguished from habitual _ain't_ by its frequent occurrence in fixed constructions and phrases <well—class it _ain't_ — Cleveland Amory> <for money? say it _ain't_ so, Jimmy! — Andy Rooney> <you _ain't_ seen nothing yet> <that _ain't_ hay> <two out of three _ain't_ bad> <if it _ain't_ broke, don't fix it>. In fiction _ain't_ is used for purposes of characterization; in familiar correspondence it tends to be the mark of a warm personal friendship. It is also used for metrical reasons in popular songs <_Ain't_ She Sweet> <It _Ain't_ Necessarily So>. Our evidence shows British use to be much the same as American.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Math or Maths?
I'm British so always say Maths but Mathematics is a plural noun that can also be singular
So if you used the British way you might say
Maths is my favorite subject
But really if it was used in the plural sense you should say
Mathematics are my favorite subject
But we wouldn't do that so really used that way saying Math is my favorite subject would be correct


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

ooooh, alot is one that gets to me too! How did I forget about that one till now? 

I love the Hyperbole and a Half post about it. It makes it funner to see with it becoming more and more common.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I seriously could never understand how ANYone could seriously think *alot *was one word. Where DID they go to school? Even my GRANDKIDS knew better by the second grade.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Endiku, how are you supposed to know how quinoa is pronounced until you hear it...funny story: I have a friend who asked me if I had tried keenwah, I had to admit I hadn't so she bought me some next time she was out. If she had said have you tried quin no ah I could have told her, yes. As it is I now have two packs, and I also know how to pronounce it correctly.

For all our complaining, we have to remember that regional variations, a global audience, dyslexia all affect the way we use the language. 

My English friends probably cringe when I use neighbor and color.

I laughed, a lot, when my friend apologized for pronouncing oregano wrongly, because she pronounced it exactly as written, correctly in my opinion, how on earth did it get to be or-ag-ano??

While we are on the subject 

I prefer he spelt it right, rather than he spelled it right, the former is correct, North America seems to prefer the second, same as burnt, dreamt, learnt, smelt. Why did a country who decided to drop a bunch of 'u's then add 'lled' to a bunch of words that didn't need them?

To be honest, I actually like variations, I am not as much a Nazi as I seem to be, I will even use, like, like:rofl: As long as I can make sense of something, then the finer rules I can overlook, auto corrects so often make things funnier than they were supposed to be. BUT, when mistake, follows mistake I get twitchier.



I have this fillie foal for sale *twitch*
I have this fillie fowl for sale *twitch**twitch*
I has this fillie fowl for sale *twitch**twitch**twitch*
I has this fillie fowl to sale *twitch**twitch**twitch**twitch*
I has this fillie fowl to sail, heck pass me a cooler of beer, we are off to the lake with a chicken!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

...wait, isn't it pronounced like it's spelled? I've never heard it with the 'a' sound in the second syllable. I've always said or-eg-a-no. (I just had to go google how to pronounce it, haha!) How did she pronounce it?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Many times in the US I have had several people stare at me when I try to purchase something. 
In a store I asked for a Sir Loin Joint, poor butcher hadn't a clue as to what I wanted. Fortunately a friend, after she had stopped laughing explained I wanted a roast.

Another time "I am going outside for a ***." (Cigarette) 

As for auto correct and poor typing on an iPad I am always getting rode instead of ride.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is a great toy to play with, type in your word and you can listen to English and American pronunciation.

oregano - pronunciation of oregano by Macmillan Dictionary

vs

American Pronunciation of oregano by Macmillan Dictionary


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness it's said like that in some places?! The Or-e-GAN-o is one I've only ever heard in a joking manner. Hmm. The more you know! Thanks for the info, I never knew that.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Shoebox said:


> ...wait, isn't it pronounced like it's spelled? I've never heard it with the 'a' sound in the second syllable. I've always said or-eg-a-no. (I just had to go google how to pronounce it, haha!) How did she pronounce it?


I'm betting or-ee-*ga*-no. I've heard that a lot. Yep. A lot.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, im in Australia and I've always pronounced it as Or-i-ga-no, I've also heard or-e-ga-no, which is what my mum pronounces it as. 

I've seen filly colts before, didnt know they could be two genders at once.

On another note, does anyone else on here spell out words that you are writing literally. Like, when writing Thoroughbred, i write: Thor-Rough-bread. Or for difference: Diff-er-en-se. It's not the correct pronunciation, but i literally say what I'm writing.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Or-e-GAHN-oh : o-REG-ganno

Basil : BAY-zel

Coriander : Cilantro 

ROSEmary: RoseMARY

And on that subject...

Garden : Yard

Vegetable garden : Garden

How many confused conversations have I had over those differences?!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We Canadians pronounce our English differently than Texans. We were near the Gulf and hubby went into a takeout and asked for a six pack of Schlitz. The barkeeps couldn't figure out what he was asking for. Finally one asked if he wanted Shleee - itz? Hubby finally got his beer and a lesson in Texas pronunciation.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep. We talk sloooower in the south.:smile:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Foxhunter said:


> I am fairly immune to how across the pond, you have changed the meaning, the pronunciation and spelling of English words!
> 
> Lounging instead of lungeing, or longeing. (From the French, longe to work a horse on a line)


"Lounging" is to relax usually in a reclined position. Using that spelling in place of "lunging" is incorrect in North America.

A lot of the word order inversion and pronunciation is second language based in origin and has hung on from generation to generation. We live in a small town that has mostly a French background. An English speaking teenager was visiting our house on the weekend and consistently pronounced "th" as "d" as is common for French people who have learned English as a second language. Yet this teenager doesn't speak a word of French. It's become a local dialect. Along with "I went to da store, me." and "He's at da store, dere." Ick!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

"Ta" is a big thing around here. As in, "I went ta ride my horse." *shudder* I catch myself doing it and it makes me so sad. 

I have to agree with NorthernMama, the use of "lounging" instead of "lunging" is not a change of meaning by those of us across the pond, it's an individual using a word incorrectly.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Northernmama I've never yet heard a French person us d's instead of th.
I'm half Belgian, my fathers mother tongue is French, most of my relatives are French speaking and I've spent significant amounts of time in both France and Belgium. 
I've heard 'Z' instead of th but not 'd'
Must be a local thing, my papa struggles with Canadian French u wonder if it is a similar type of language mutation (for want of a better word).

I will now be listening out for a 'd' sound when I talk to my family!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

On the subject of pronounciation of words.

We are Brits in Alberta, Canada. My 8yo son has retained his accent to date and still (even after two years here), the kids at school ask him to say things.

"Stupid Butter" is apparently something they get him to say (????) because the Canadians pronounce it 'stoopid budder' and my son pronounces it 'stew-pid buttah'

I have seen some common errors here in spelling tests where the Canadian children spell fatter, better etc with d's instead of t's in the middle.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Faye, yes I believe that "d" for "th" is a Canadian French occurrence only. European French itself is very different than the Canadian French.

MNT - we have "ta" instead of "to" here as well.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

NorthernMama said:


> Faye, yes I believe that "d" for "th" is a Canadian French occurrence only. European French itself is very different than the Canadian French.
> 
> MNT - we have "ta" instead of "to" here as well.


Not just Canadian "d" but also in Louisiana. Both cultures stemmed from an offshoot group of French in Canada called Acadians. You can find that patois speaking still in both cultures.


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

squirrelfood said:


> Not just Canadian "d" but also in Louisiana. Both cultures stemmed from an offshoot group of French in Canada called Acadians. You can find that patois speaking still in both cultures.



I can verify this! I live in Acadiana... Cajun French is all over! There is a population of older people in small towns around here that don't even speak English, just Cajun French.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

The word 'cajun' came from Arcadian....cadian...cadjen....


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Past tense of tense is tensed.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Local dialects notwithstanding, the use of one's vocabulary speaks volumes as to a person's wealth of vocabulary and proper education. Sadly, proper vocabulary has been thrown away in US Public Schools. It is difficult to take someone seriously when their command of the American English language is very poor. When I was in College I purchased a book called, American Prounciation of the English Language. I learned that every day of the week was pronounced, ___ dee, instead of ___ day, and other such nuggets.
I find local dialects charming. Since I moved south in Illinois, from the "Old Rust Belt" Chicago area, I find myself sometimes saying y'all. The center and southern part of Illinois was originally settled by Kentuckians and we in the US are aware that their pronunciation today still has a thick drawl to it. Still, Champaign-Urbana, IL and Cincinnati, OH are considered the two American cities where you can grow up learning a flat or nearly accent-less speech pronunciation. American newsmen cultivate this speech pattern, although I've noticed that this notion has relaxed somewhat and you now hear younger broadcasters with a regional dialect on national programming.

Outsiders correctly call my state "Illinois", silent "s", derived from the French spelling of a native American Indian tribe, and sometimes outsiders pronounce the "s". Still, the Natives proNOUNCE it "Ell-inois."


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Y'all. We managed 2.5 mos. in the southern US without saying it. When we were back in Canada we got separated in a Regina shopping mall and when we finally reconnected hubby asked me where y'all been. But, a favorite of Canadians is to finish a sentence with "eh". As kids, if one of us said it, our father would say B and we'd have to say the alphabet. We learned quickly to not use it.


----------

